
Vagrant replacement in ~250 lines of code in Python 3 - afiskon
https://github.com/afiskon/py-vm
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

To submit a link using the |submit| page, put it in the |url| box and leave
the |text| box empty. It is ok to add a comment after the link shows up on the
HN |new| page.

~~~
afiskon
Thanks for advice. I'll try it!

~~~
afiskon
Done
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12838767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12838767)

